

San Francisco split by Silicon Valley's wealth - newnewnew
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-silicon-valley-backlash-20130814,1665375,409348,full.story?s

======
tokenadult
Previously submitted with discussion on front page.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6212326](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6212326)

Using the canonical URL with each submission helps avoid duplicate
submissions.

------
newnewnew
The solution to this is for California to allow municipal income taxes. Then
the city of San Francisco would be able to afford the services it needs to
deal with the influx of citizens.

~~~
anigbrowl
SF already has a payroll tax to capture some of the revenue from financial and
tech firms, which is a rather unique situation.

